# MagicCube Game Released! (iPhone, iPad, iTouch)



## MagicCube (Nov 15, 2013)

^_^ Please rate 5 stars after you try it. Thanks!
================================================== ====
Get it in the app store: https://itunes.apple.com/cn/app/wan-zhuan-mo-fang/id693593055?mt=8
Or just search for "Rubiks Cube" in app store.


----------



## stoic (Nov 15, 2013)

Seems pretty decent


----------



## supergin (Nov 15, 2013)

Did you get the authorization from Rubik's? They might give you some trouble for the word "Rubik", take care. My ChaoTimer met the same problem and I removed all "Rubik" in my app.


----------



## kcl (Nov 16, 2013)

supergin said:


> Did you get the authorization from Rubik's? They might give you some trouble for the word "Rubik", take care. My ChaoTimer met the same problem and I removed all "Rubik" in my app.



Hahaha so that's what happened..


----------



## rj (Nov 16, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Hahaha so that's what happened..



Hehe. Replace all those spots with "Magic puzzle cube," and you have a suit-free app.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 16, 2013)

I love that. How Rubik's has no claim over ""Magic cube". Or "Speed Cubing".

Wonder if you'd be all right if you spelled it "Rubix". Like a noob.


----------



## MagicCube (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks! I will fix this problem in the next version


----------

